# First urn



## The100road (Mar 7, 2020)

Critiques welcome. 

this is my first urn and first real hollow form that I have ever turned. This will be for a customers dog. 

needed to hold at least 32 cubic inches and it holds 40. Roughly 7” tall and 4” wide. Walls are about 1/2” thick. 

Lid is CA finish
Urn is general finishes gloss

lots of learning was done on this one. 

Mesquite is from @Tony 
Stabilized lid in spalted California pepperwood is from @vegas urban lumber

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2020)

As somber as it is, I love urns. This one is no exception. I have no criticism for it. It looks absolutely gorgeous. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2020)

Impeccable! May be your first urn, but your professional skills are most definitely transferable! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2020)

Its a beauty, well done and heartfelt I'm sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2020)

Very nice- I like wood combo

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2020)

The only critique here is I hate I can't do that.Very, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Stan, you did a bang up job on that, spectacular piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice job. Only hope my first is as good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 8, 2020)

You did a fantastic job on that,I’m sure your customer will love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone. 

my concerns were if the turquoise inlay really went with it. 

I changed the lid shape about 5 times. 

the overall shape seemed to boring to me (but seemed appropriate for an urn) 

did the wood choices work together

should I have left the chain saw groove or tried to turn it out.


----------



## TimR (Mar 8, 2020)

This urn is beautiful. The shape, the wood choices and even leaving the chainsaw cut makes this a one of a kind that I think will be cherished! Wouldn’t change a thing, really, and not just being kind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks good! What did you use for securing the lid? Threads? Or epoxy it on once filled?


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Looks good! What did you use for securing the lid? Threads? Or epoxy it on once filled?



I bought some brass threaded pieces from online. Worked great and would use them again. I’ll see if I can find the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 8, 2020)

Stan, that is beautiful. Your customer will treasure it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

The100road said:


> I bought some brass threaded pieces from online. Worked great and would use them again. I’ll see if I can find the website.



threads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2020)

Fantastic! I would’ve never guessed those two woods would look so good together, but they do. Not sure about the chainsaw mark, but it does add a bit of rustic character.

The brass fittings are great. I’d love to know your source for them.

The only problem is that you spelled ‘burial’ wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! I would’ve never guessed those two woods would look so good together, but they do. Not sure about the chainsaw mark, but it does add a bit of rustic character.
> 
> The brass fittings are great. I’d love to know your source for them.
> 
> The only problem is that you spelled ‘burial’ wrong!



I’ll trade you my source for some HRB “chunks”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2020)

The100road said:


> I’ll trade you my source for some HRB “chunks”



They’re all dirty... you don’t want these nasty things cluttering up your shop!


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

@DKMD @gman2431 

I’d don’t think website links are allowed but I don’t remember the proper way of doing this. So here ya go. 
https://www.fromwalnuttoantlers.com/shop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

DKMD said:


> They’re all dirty... you don’t want these nasty things cluttering up your shop!
> View attachment 181828



I’ll even cover shipping ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 8, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! I would’ve never guessed those two woods would look so good together, but they do. Not sure about the chainsaw mark, but it does add a bit of rustic character.
> 
> *The brass fittings are great. I’d love to know your source for them.*
> 
> The only problem is that you spelled ‘burial’ wrong!



You might be able to get them from Ace Hardware, or any hardware store in your neighborhood. Brass turns well on a wood lathe if you have to do any trimming........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks stan those look really nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2020)

That's top shelf Stan! You have a very good eye for form and composition, I see more hollow forms in your future....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 8, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's top shelf Stan! You have a very good eye for form and composition, I see more hollow forms in your future....



thanks Barry! That means a lot coming from you. Your hollowforms are amazing and an inspiration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 9, 2020)

Really like the form! In particular, that you left a little bit of "sharp" edges in the transitions, instead of smoothing them into continuous curves. IMO, it adds a degree of formality, that works well for an urn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

